

Why Afternoon May Be the Best Time to Exercise - mhb
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/12/why-afternoon-may-be-the-best-time-to-exercise/?hp

======
c1u
... if you are a mouse.

The best time to exercise is whenever you can push yourself the hardest.
Although I come from the cardio-is-stupid-just-eat-right-and-lift-heavy
mindset.

